# .444 for sale



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

F.f.f. Had hornady .444 for 59.99 at middleburge store also some 45/70 federal fusion 50.99 + tax


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

Good heads up!! I got a bunch of 444 a few years before covid, which im glad now. But good to know that others are seeing a little.


----------

